# Exact width dado jig



## Sawdust74 (Jun 12, 2018)

Any one have plans for a simple exact width dado jig to be used with Bosch 1617 plunge base router? Okay


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...see post #22 in the link for pics...

https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/60785-dado-jig-vs-exact-size-bit.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a couple of variations I think. You might find other ones by using the Community Search.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's a couple three...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Pix helps me work out a project. Here's one Mike posted. I think the only really critical part is getting the fixed end pieces connected at an exact 90 so the dado is 90 to the workpiece edge. I usually add a couple of pieces of paper when setting the width, to give a little room for glue.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> Pix helps me work out a project. Here's one Mike posted. I think the only really critical part is getting the fixed end pieces connected at an exact 90 so the dado is 90 to the workpiece edge. I usually add a couple of pieces of paper when setting the width, to give a little room for glue.


Made this one myself. Of course if you want a Woodpeckers version see https://www.woodpeck.com/exact-widt...48647707&_bta_c=eeuhyak0rn8nm2gusuxewuo02ctgk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I use a Dado Wiz for exact fit dados. Router beats table saw in terms of easy setup. I really dislike setting the stack on a dado set. Set. Test. Reset. Test. Fiddle. Test, fiddle some more. Exact fit jig, insert piece, tighten, make several passes. Done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have $330 to burn you could get this one from Woodpecker. https://www.woodpeck.com/exact-widt...26607899&_bta_c=i5hoat31f1p6g208vssy5azda0x2w It's still the exact same jig you can build for a few dollars worth of knobs but it will look a lot nicer.

I agree with you Tom about fiddling with dado blades and shims. I found out it's easier to pick a size that's close and then trim the end of the board to fit. It's much quicker to dial in a saw blade height and fence offset and fit the board to the groove.


----------

